# Adaptateur USB3 > thunderbolt



## tui (20 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je possède un imac 2011 sans usb3 

J'ai un APN en usb 3 avec des photos de +50 meg chacune, et j'aimerais le brancher sur la prise thunderbolt pour augmenter le débit (car en usb 2 ca traine..... mais ca traine....  )

Existe t-il un adaptateur ou une solution qui ne soit pas hors de prix ?

Merci 

PS : a 2000 euros la bécanne je trouve LAMENTABLE que apple n'est pas payer quelque malheureux $ pour ajouter la puce intel de l'usb 3 sur l'imac 2011, mais ca c'est un autre débat


----------



## kunn (22 Juin 2012)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi (Imac 2011) et je voudrais bien  profiter de haut débit mais je suis pas prêt à mettre les sommes "proposé" par le thunderbolt  

Un adaptateur USB3/TB  ferait bien mon bonheur mais je n'ai rien trouvé sue le ouaib à ce sujet ... 

Ca serait sympa qu'un fabricant se penche sur la question


----------



## tui (22 Juin 2012)

J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi il n'existe pas un malheureux bout de plastique pour faire office d'adaptateur usb3/thunder, nul doute que apple doit sans doute être pour quelque chose la dessous avec des royalti ou autre montant exorbitant demandé


----------



## 44Special (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, voila j'ai achete un Imac l'an dernier donc avec de l'usb 2, j'utilise un disque dur externe  qui fait usb 2 ou 3, mais bon je voudrais savoir si kkun serait capable de m'expliquer pourquoi apple ou une autre societe ne sort par d'adaptateur thunderbolt usb 3. Impossible de profiter de l'usb 3 de mon disque et bien sur hors de question de changer de mac. 

Techniquement ca doit etre possible ya des adaptateurs thunderbolt pour tout, le thunderbolt ne me sert a rien tout est trop cher par contre usb 3 vers thunderbolt ce serait genial, goflex le fait mais il faut acheter le disque dur goflex et l'adaptateur qui vaut dans les 100 euros, et rester prisonnier de la marque.

y a t'il a votre connaissance des projets en cours des societes qui annoncent un tel adaptateur ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (1 Août 2012)

l'usb 3 ça sert à rien, en théorie c'est rapide lol en pratique non.....


----------



## SpleenXXX (10 Avril 2013)

Partie supprimée
A l'heure où de plus en plus de gens font des backups de plusieurs gigas sur des disques durs externes de 3To et s'équipe en SSD...partie supprimée

J'arrive sur ce post parce que moi aussi je cherche ce genre d'adaptateur. Ils existent pour le Firewire 800 ça doit être donc trouvable, il y a pas de raisons x)
On peut trouver moins d'une dizaine de DD exploitant le thunderbolt et ils sont hors de prix. Tandis que l'USB3 est déjà à la maison sur les DD


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> l'usb 3 ça sert à rien, en théorie c'est rapide lol en pratique non.....



Faut dire ça à ceux qui n'ont que cette solution ... :hein: 

Et sinon, on se clame 

On se clame quoi ?


----------



## SpleenXXX (10 Avril 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Faut dire ça à ceux qui n'ont que cette solution ... :hein:
> 
> Et sinon, on se clame


L'USB3 est encore très récent. sur les mobiles. Etant équipé d'un MBP fin 2011 c'est bien dommage de ne pas profiter de 10Gb/s théorique avec des DD externes USB3 à la maison 
Et même si la pratique est loin de la théorie, c'est quand même bien mieux que l'USB2 !

Première partie supprimée pour la même raison que les quelques posts disparus. Cela dit, on va fusionner, parce qu'à mon avis, "thunderbolt USB3" et "USB3 Thunderbolt", c'est "blanc bonnet" et "bonnet blanc" !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2013)

J'utilise un SanDisk de MicroMate ... donc pas besoin d'autre chose

C'est devenu HS


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

pas facile à suivre ce fil....
Bref si vous cherchez toujours un adaptateur Thunderbolt vers usb3, regardez du côté des mini stations Thunderbolt qui se branchent sur port Thunderbolt et donne tout un tas de connexions: plusieurs prises usb3, hdmi, ...


----------



## SpleenXXX (10 Avril 2013)

C'est choquant de donner son avis ?

Si j'ai supprimé une partie de ton post, c'est uniquement la partie "polémique", il en faut beaucoup plus pour me choquer, mais si tu peux donner ton avis sur le matos, tu ne peux pas donner ton avis sur les autres membres, ici, ce n'est pas vous qui faites régner l'ordre, c'est moi, quand tu tombes sur un post que tu estime déplacé, tu as un bouton pour le signaler, et là, moi ou un de mes collègues intervenons, mais ça n'est pas à toi de décider qui part et qui reste.

Quant à ton post initial "plus détaillé", lui, il est toujours là. Je n'ai supprimé que ce qui était irrecevable, *et* les réponses que vous y faisiez !

Maintenant, ici, il y a une autre règle, que tu dois respecter : si tu conteste une décision de modération (ce qui est ton droit le plus strict), tu le fais en privé !



r e m y a dit:


> pas facile à suivre ce fil....
> Bref si vous cherchez toujours un adaptateur Thunderbolt vers usb3, regardez du côté des mini stations Thunderbolt qui se branchent sur port Thunderbolt et donne tout un tas de connexions: plusieurs prises usb3, hdmi, ...


Oui justement je voyais une news dessus : http://cl.ly/OBsV . C'est cher quand même !
Le must serait d'avoir qqch de léger, peu cher et avec juste un port. Comme ce qui se fait pour le FW<->TB.


----------



## wisco (20 Avril 2013)

Buongiorno a tutti !
C'est vrai que c'est assez troublant qu'il existe tout un tas d'adaptateurs thunder vers xxx mais pas vers USB 3 mise a part les stations thunder genre *celle de belkin* mais 300$ ça pique  (ou le Matrox DS1 a 250)! Un HUB USB 3 en TB serait le bienvenue, *Killer en a fait un (&#8776;50) mais en USB 3* (donc "inutile" pour ceux qui ne sont pas équipé d'USB 3) pourquoi ne pas le faire en thunder ? quitte a payer un peu plus ! 

Toujours pas de news sur ces adaptateurs ou HUB ?



SpleenXXX a dit:


> Oui justement je voyais une news dessus : http://cl.ly/OBsV . C'est cher quand même !
> Le must serait d'avoir qqch de léger, peu cher et avec juste un port. Comme ce qui se fait pour le FW<->TB.


Oui parceque moi perso je m'en fou de la prise ethernet, des I/O audio, seule la prise HDMI et encore il suffirait d'un HUB avec 3 ou 4 USB 3 et un TB de chainage pour un adaptateur TB -> HDMI (que j'ai déjà !) ça serait cool..


----------



## melaure (23 Octobre 2017)

Je relance ce sujet plutôt que d'en ouvrir un autre, le but étant d'avoir un port USB 3 sur du Thunderbolt 1 (ou 2). Dans mon cas c'est aussi pour un iMac 2011, mais d'autres cherchent pour des machines de 2010/2011 

J'ai vu ce produit chez Amazon : Kanex - KTU10 Adaptateur Thunderbolt vers eSATA/USB 3.0 - Noir

Mais ce n'est pas donné. D'autres alternatives ?


----------

